
Cloud + Client - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2008/09/27/cloud-client/
======
prospero
I want to buy this man a copy of Strunk & White. Does he think the way he
writes is a style, or does he just not care?

~~~
jacobscott
I think Gillmor jumped the shark with his breathless overwrought discussion of
Twitter a few months back. Does he have redeeming value? Maybe there's a need
for Fake Steve Gillmor? [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/11/the-blood-brain-
barrier...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/11/the-blood-brain-barrier/)

~~~
prospero
I ran a few of his posts through a Markov chain filter. It's really not that
far off from the original:

In the Zero Sum Games, watching the torch pass from startup to cloudkeeper is
an aggregation layer of microblogging service output upon which track,
bridging, and other services such as Salesforce have always been where
Microsoft performs its own jujitsu on itself. What they're called is
irrelevant; what they call bloggers. Each of us detect regarding Microsoft
comes in large doses from CEO Eric Schmidt, who still has not fully flushed
the years of struggle with Redmond at Sun and Novell from his system. Page's
responses were somewhat careful and subtly guarded, but Brin seems at ease
with the PDC at the atomic item level, allowing a much deeper level of
workflow for information when we are and what they call the Now Web depend on
the network. That's why we're applying our own bearhug here, by inviting all
the steps while dancing backwards.

